# 4.82-4.83 rating, 1005 rides



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yesterday I did my 1000th ride. For some unknown fate reason or something that ride coincided with a couple, both who hugged me after finishing the ride.

Does not look like being in any danger of being desctivated for low rating anytime soon, as I have been in the 4.82-4.84 range for half a year. Still have plenty of room before dropping to 4.6


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Is that for Lyft or Uber?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> Yesterday I did my 1000th ride. For some unknown fate reason or something that ride coincided with a couple, both who hugged me after finishing the ride.
> 
> Does not look like being in any danger of being desctivated for low rating anytime soon, as I have been in the 4.82-4.84 range for half a year. Still have plenty of room before dropping to 4.6


How many "rated" rides do you have?


----------

